# Cits ... >  PCIe signāli

## Epis

Gribās vismaz teorētiski apskatīt iespējau vai var uztaisīt PCIe plati uz 2 līmeņu PCB, un galvenā problēma ir tie Ghz signāli tādēļ pētu tagat PCI Ghz signālus un īsti nevaru saprast kā tad īsti viņus modelē, beigās esu nonācis līdz 2 variantiem un te bildē ir katra varianta shēma un tā sauktā Acs oscila diagramma un sigāla intervāls ir 0,55ns (tas ir 909Mhz) tur hyperlynx tusimulātorā tika liasts tāds kā test Seriālais kods un attēlā redzams tas ko redz diferenciālais uztvērējs. 
modelējamās līnijas platums ir 20mil, atsarpe starp līnijām 8mil un atstarpe starp līniju ārmalu un GND slāni ir arī 8mil.
Dielektriķa biezums starp Top un Bootom slāni ir 59mil (1,5mm) Bottom ir GND leyeris, un TOP ir mixētais signālu un GND.
katra ceļa impedence ir 68,9omi un Diferenciālais impedens ir 89omi.
1.variantā ir parasts modelis kur signāls iet caurceliņu un galā stāv 100omu rezistors starp ceļiem un šeit oscila bilde:
[attachment=0 :: 4a9o7r2]PCie_0.55ns_parastais tests2labi.JPG[/attachment :: 4a9o7r2]
te otra bilde kur starp reciveri un saņēmēju ir AC decoupling kapacitātors 100nF (itkā tādam esot tur jābūt!),


šitajā pēdējā variantā ar to AC kapacitātoru es nevarēju dabūt nekādu normālu rezultātu vispār pat liekot tos celiņus starp 2viem zemes slāņiem ar diferenciālo impedence zem 50 omiem un ceļu 25omi, tāpat signāli pie 1,2Ghz bīj galīgi švaki simulātorā, līdz ar to īsti nav skaidrs kur viana pašā simulātora modelī vai kautkur citus  ::  

Reāli to PCIe pēc šitām simulācijām varētu darbināt uz 800Mhz jeb 1.6Gb/s tad signāliem vaidzētu būt tīri normāliem

----------


## sharps

vari proveet divos slaanjos projekteet. bet skatoties kaadu PCIe 1x, 2x, 4x...? ja nopietni, tad beidz maazhoties. taas krutaas simulator progas arii nebuus nekaads paliigs. taas var nosimuleet tikai tiiri teoreetiski. praksee bilde buus citaadaaka. taapeec jaazin visaadi praktiskie knifinji. piem ar rezistoriem lielaakaa vairumaa gadiijumu ir baigais chakars. ej un atrodi iistos rezistorus ar vajadziigajiem parametriem. lodeesi platee kaa visaas sheemaas ar cipariem uz augshu reekjini ka piesummeesies visaadas lodeejumu kapacitaates un induktivitaates. preciizaak impedanci var piedziit ar celinju garumu un platumu. beigu beigaas nezinot visus shos siikumus nedabusi tos lielos Gbitus.

----------


## Epis

> vari proveet divos slaanjos projekteet. bet skatoties kaadu PCIe 1x, 2x, 4x...?


 Tikai 1x, jo 2x jau ir nereāli, man par x1 vairāk nekad nevaidzēs.  ::  
nu tā reku uztaisīju PCB ar XIO1100 BGA čipu  un visu taisu tā lai vaidzētu pēc iespējas mazākas līnijas un šeit tās TX,RX,CLK līniju garums ir aptuveni 10mm no PCI kājas, un Līnijas platums ir 0,5mm (pate PCIe kāja ir 0,7mm plata (ar soli 1mm) tākā es domāju ka signāliem vaidzētu aiziet normāli, es ceru uz 1.6Gbps(800Mhz), un visās brīvajās vietās apkārt tiem Gb signāliem būs GND man liekās ka varētu sanākt  ::  

Ko domā sharps ??

[attachment=0:w19sbpl6]PCIe_PCB_Tx,Rx,clk.JPG[/attachment:w19sbpl6]

----------


## Vikings

Vot Epi izstāsti vai vispār dzīvē palaidi avu otro C3 plati? Ja nē, tad nah jau esi uzsēcis vēl kādus 3 projektus nepabeidzot to? Gribi izskatīties baigi gudrs? Patiesībā jau n-tie apgrābstītie un pat neieslēgie projekti liecina par to, ka neko reāli praktisku varam no tevis negaidīt....

----------


## Epis

> Vot Epi izstāsti vai vispār dzīvē palaidi avu otro C3 plati? Gribi izskatīties baigi gudrs? Patiesībā jau n-tie apgrābstītie un pat neieslēgie projekti liecina par to, ka neko reāli praktisku varam no tevis negaidīt....


 Otrā C3 plate bīj tā pate pirmā tikai pēc jaunas tehnoloģijas ar 0,4mm VIA + bez kļūdām, par to ka plate strādā šaubu nav, 
Līdz šim visas Plates kuras taisīju bīja tādas kas der visam un tai pašā laikā neder nekam, un tagat es taisu PĒDĒJO pcb, kas būs tieši domāta priekš cnc ar visiem LTP,RJ45 porta kontaktiem + viens 9pin D-SUB, lai varētu slēgt klāt visu elektroniku un nebūtu jāčakarējās ar kautkādiem Voltu līmeņu trnslātoriem un tā tālāk. un + klāt piemetīšu eksperimentālu PCIe slotu un DDR atmiņu. 

Par gudrību, tad tā nav vēl nekāda gudrība, bet gan iespēja pamēģināt kautko labāku nekā pirmstam,  pagaidām es no šī visa maz ko saprotu, bet ja sanāks tad es varēšu teikt ka es par to zinu visu no A-Z. 
ja man nebūtu šīs hyperlynx progas tad es par PCIe un DDR nemaz nedomātu, un nesapņotu, bet ja man ir iespēja tad kādēļ lai to neizmantot.
Filozofija ir apmēram tāda: "Ja pastāv kaut mazākā iespēja uz 2 līmeņu Plates uztaisīt lētu PCIe karti, kas ir nākošais Līmenis arī pēc Price/performance, tad man ir jāmēģina" 

Pēc PCIe vairāk jau īsti nekā labāka nav. PCIe ir pēdējais labākais standarts ko pamatā izmanto lai pieslēgtu visādas ierīces pie mātesplates, sākot ar krutākajām Videokartēm beidzot ar kautkādiem sīkumiem, parastais PCI un PCI-x ir jau vēstura tos taisīt man liekās ka nav ekonomiski izdevīgi (aizņem pārāk daudz vietas).

----------


## Vikings

> par to ka plate strādā šaubu nav,


 Neesmu pārliecināts, bet tas jau vienalga.




> bet ja sanāks tad es varēšu teikt ka es par to zinu visu no A-Z.


 Da labi. Bet ja nesanāks? Zini, 10% no projekta laika aizņem palaist iekārtu (plati, mašīnu utt) lai tā vispār strādā. Pārējais laiks aiziet palaistu kā nākas. tas,ka kaut kas strādā ne tuvu nenozīmē, ka zini visu. Nē, es negribu nokaut tavu izzināšanas vēlmi, bet lielīties pirms vēl vispār kaut kas ir sanācis nu galīgi nav prāta darbs...

----------


## Epis

> Da labi. Bet ja nesanāks? Zini, 10% no projekta laika aizņem palaist iekārtu (plati, mašīnu utt) lai tā vispār strādā. Pārējais laiks aiziet palaistu kā nākas. tas,ka kaut kas strādā ne tuvu nenozīmē, ka zini visu. Nē, es negribu nokaut tavu izzināšanas vēlmi, bet lielīties pirms vēl vispār kaut kas ir sanācis nu galīgi nav prāta darbs...


 ja nesanāks ta nesanāks, vismaz būs apstiprinājusies pirmā ideja ka visa cnc sistēma jātaisa uz fpga, nevis uz kompja jo redz, nav šī te komunikācija ar kompi pietiekami ātra, + visiem tiem kas te gudri runāja par To ka visu var uztaisīt uz kompja (bez ārējiem mikrokontrollieriem un fpga, būs arī dziļš abloms jo kompis viens pats nekam nav derīgs, lai viņu varētu vismaz kautcik pilnvērtīgi izmantot savus GFLOPuS vaig papildus elektroniku ar šādu super ātru pieslēgumu PCIe, vai Gb internetu utt. 

Teorētiski tā nesanākt nemaz nevar kautkādu ātrumu dabūt vaidzētu, vienīgi vai tie būs virs Gb vai zem, ja nebūs nekas tad jāmeklē kļūda, jo kautkam vaig sanākt.

----------


## GuntisK

Drīkst pajautāt? Ko Tu tur tādu būvē,  ka uzreiz apgalvo ka kompis netiks galā (lūdzu pamato, kāpēc?)? Tas tiešām ir CNC virpai? Vadības softu arī pats rakstīsi?

----------


## Delfins

kam tev tie gbiti un gflopi?
90-jos cilvēki ar prastiem modēmiem browsēja netu... un nestāsti, ka ar PC nepietiks jaudas. USB 2.0 tev dos ah**j*no ātrumu, ka dzirksteles ies pa gaisu.

----------


## Epis

Rīt mēģināšu uzsimulēt šito PCB ar BordSim tur varēs redzēt kā aptuveni būs realitātē (protams tikai aptuveni), tas ir tāds nākošais pārbaudes un validācijas posms, lai redzētu vai vispār kautkas tur sanāks  ::  

Nu tad uztaisam Reālu salīdzinājumu USB 2.0 high speed 480Mb/s 
VS
PCIe x1 ātrums 2.5Gb/s (reāli nosūta 2Gb/s datus) 

USB ātrie čipi nemaz nav tik lēti tie cypress EZ-USB FX2LP™ high speed (ar 8051 proci) maksā mazumā 15$(vairumā ap 8$) 
+ jāpērk USB ligzda, un pārējos sīkumus neskaitam.
PCIe-phy xio1100 maksā 11$ vairumā arī aiziet līdz 8$, nav jāpērk nekādi konektori, vienīgi vaig kādu papildus čipu (vislabāk kādu lētāko Fpga pa 10$ ).
tākā cenā faktiski starpības nav nekādas, bet tagat par to ko tad iegūstam: 

USB 2.0 dod 480Mb/s tas ir tas tīrais ātrums, ja noņem nost visus USB protokolus un mēra cik datu pakas ar to var nosūtīt, tad es wiki atradu šādus ciparus 10-20MB/s (80-160Mb/s), salīdzinot ar PCIe protokolu tas aizņem daudz mazāk vietas un nav nekādas pauzes starp datu sūtīšanu, līdz ar to viena datu paka tiek sūtīta pēc otras tādejādi Max var nosūtīt virs 95% max pakas lielums bīj 4k baiti un pats protokols aizņēma pārdesmit baitus, līdz ar to tas cipars ir tuvu max, ap 1.8-1.9Gb (Max ir 2Gb jo sūtot datus tiek izmantota 8/10bit kodēšana līdz ar to 2,5Gb vietā dabūnam 2Gb datus + tā vēl nav visa aizberga redzamā daļa reāli PCIe ir full duplex tas nozīmē ka var tik pat datus nosūtīt atpakaļ kompim, līdz ar to kopējais ātrums tur ir 3.6-3.8Gb/s. 

Līdz ar to PCie pamatīgi saliek USB 2.0 high speed. un cenā atšķirība nav liela ja to PCIe var uz 2 līmeņ plates uzlikt. 
pirms pāris gadiem PCIe vēl bīj padārgs, bet tākā cenas krīt tad šī tehnoloģija paliek lētāka un piejamāka, vienīgi jāiemācās viņa izmantot. 

Faktiski es tikai pagājšnedēļ to uzināju ka šitie PCIe Phy čipi ir tik lēti, agrāk šitās mantiņas maksāja pamatīgu naudu tādēļ es to pusi pat neskatījos, nesen parādījās fpga ar integrētiem GB transcivery PHY lētākā tāda fpga iet pa ap 55$ (20 000Loģikas, man tik lielu čipu reāli nevaig, tākā šitas 11$ phy ir labs variants.

----------


## Epis

> Drīkst pajautāt? Ko Tu tur tādu būvē,  ka uzreiz apgalvo ka kompis netiks galā (lūdzu pamato, kāpēc?)? Tas tiešām ir CNC virpai? Vadības softu arī pats rakstīsi?


 Es tač esu lasījis CNCzone un citus forumus, kur cilvēki arī apspriež šādus jautājumus, vairumam jau pietiek ar to kas ir, bet kad iziet līdz tai kontrollei tad tad ir kā ir ar to kompi, bez Hardware accelerātoriem kompis pavilkt to visu nevar, ja tā būtu ka kompis varētu visu tad es domāju ka lielie FANUC un citi CNC ražotaji izmantotu kompjus un savu elektroniku, PCI, PCIe plates nemaz netaisītu, viņi tur nav nekādi muļķi, un es arī tāds nēsu   :: , 
viss ir vienkāši ja profesionāli iekārtu būvētāji savā elektronikā izmanto kompi + hardware kartes tad man arī tā vaig, ja es protams tādu karti varu uztaisīt (jo šitās maksā virs 1000$ ), ja nē tad vecais variants.

----------


## dmd

bet tev ir kautkāda reāla ideja, kur tu tos savus gigabitus liksi? 

par usb, viens iemesliem, kāpēc tas ir lēns ir tāds, ka usb specifikācija paredz, ka būs strādājošs savienojums arī pie lētiem vadiem, lielas interferences un tā. 

kautgan specifikācijā man šķiet bija max 3 metri, esmu slēdzis printeri arī pie 12 metriem usb vada saštepselēta no usb pagarinātājiem, kā arī ir lasīts, ka cilvēki ir veiksmīgi izmantojuši lampas vadu. 

cik metrus aizpūtīsi pa savu pcie?

----------


## sharps

> Ko domā sharps ??


 shvaki buus epi tev ar to PCI E. kaapeec tev celinju resnums tiek mainiits. bez tiem kondikjiem var iztikt. galvenais CLK un TX ieveerot platumu. attaalumu starp vinjiem nemainiigs un vienaadu garumu. lai viens no CLK vai TX nebuutu iisaaks vai garaaks.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu diez vai tev Epi sanāks visus Heidenhain, FANUC, Mazatrol, HAAS un pārējos cnc lielražotājus pārspļaut ar savu plati. 
Anyway: es tagad starp citu arī pie savas cnc virpas strādāju (paralēli frēzei)- atjaunoju to. Ja tev kkas sanāks, tad palūkosim, kas labāks un izdevīgāks- prasts kompis vai EpisMegaPCI "kontrolles" plate. CMON! Rezultāts tiks gaidīts.

----------


## Delfins

Gunti, visticamāk nesagaidīsi...

----------


## a_masiks

Un kas interesanti -  tas nebūs Epja bet gan Gunčas abloms....   ::   ::   ::  



> + visiem tiem kas te gudri runāja par To ka visu var uztaisīt uz kompja (bez ārējiem mikrokontrollieriem un fpga, būs arī dziļš abloms jo kompis viens pats nekam nav derīgs.....

----------


## Epis

> Un kas interesanti - tas nebūs Epja bet gan Gunčas abloms...


 par to jau a_masik tika runāts ierpieksējā topikā, gribu redzēt kā tu ar standart Mātesplati (kādu 1nu LTP portu) vadīsi visus dzelžus pa taisno (bez papildus Platēm ar mikrokontrollieriem) varētu vēl ieskaitīt tos FTDI usb čipiņus. 

To par vadu garumiem es itkā zināju pēc specifikācijas rakstīts ka precizitātei garumā jābūt ar 5mil, vai tas nav kautkā bišķi pārspīlēti ? 
PAds2005 ir opcijas ar kurām var automātiski vilkt līnijas tādos garumos, vienīgi viņas kautkā sūdīgi man velk, un uztaisa tos vadus daudz garākus nekā vaig esu jau mēģinājis arī liku ka vadi ir diferenciālie un abos gadījumos tie rezultāti nav īsti apmierinoši  ::  , iespējams ka jātkož kāda īpaša tehnika lai autorouteris zinātu kā ko vilkt, jo manuālajā vilkšanā vadu garumi vērā netiek ņemti.

----------


## a_masiks

> par to jau a_masik tika runāts ierpieksējā topikā, gribu redzēt kā tu ar standart Mātesplati (kādu 1nu LTP portu) vadīsi visus dzelžus pa taisno (bez papildus Platēm ar mikrokontrollieriem) varētu vēl ieskaitīt tos FTDI usb čipiņus.


 Kāds tam sakars ar Gunčas ablomu? Gunča taču ablomīsies, ja Epis nespēs uztaisīt dzelzi! Tb - nevis Epis ablomīsies ka nespēj /tjip -krāniņš par īsu/, bet Gunča ablomīsies... jo ja jau Epis nespēja - tātad tas nav iespējams pat Einšteinam! Lai gan.... nepretendēju, ka domu uztversi. Tāpēc vari mierīgi šo komentu ignorēt.

----------


## sharps

> To par vadu garumiem es itkā zināju pēc specifikācijas rakstīts ka precizitātei garumā jābūt ar 5mil, vai tas nav kautkā bišķi pārspīlēti ?
> PAds2005 ir opcijas ar kurām var automātiski vilkt līnijas tādos garumos, vienīgi viņas kautkā sūdīgi man velk, un uztaisa tos vadus daudz garākus nekā vaig esu jau mēģinājis arī liku ka vadi ir diferenciālie un abos gadījumos tie rezultāti nav īsti apmierinoši  , iespējams ka jātkož kāda īpaša tehnika lai autorouteris zinātu kā ko vilkt, jo manuālajā vilkšanā vadu garumi vērā netiek ņemti.


 epi tu shitaadaam plateem lieto autoruuteri   ::  ? tikai ar roku vilkt!!! autoruuteri tu vari lietot lampinjaam.
paarspiileets nav ar tiem 5mil.

----------


## Epis

nu jā tas būs jāvelk ar roku (pus automātu), jo tas auto routeris nevelk kā nākās, nupat jau vienu RX līniju savilku un sanāca šādi izmēri 11,17 un 11,26 novirze 0,09mm, iekļaujās 0,127mm robežās  ::  
tagat jāsavelk atlikušās 2vas līnijas un tad viss būs OK varēs PCB likt uz simulātora  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu lūk tagat ir savilktas visas līnijas ar +- vienādiem garumiem tā novirze ir zem tiem 0,127mm, jāuzliek GND leyeri pāri visiem slāņiem un varēs pamodelēt tos signālus  ::  
[attachment=0:27ky05sw]PCIe_PCB_Tx,Rx,clk-savilkts.JPG[/attachment:27ky05sw]

----------


## dmd

tev aptuveni ir skaidrs, kas ir induktivitāte un parazītiskā kapacitāte? 
un kā signālus ietekmē šīs lietas.

ne nu man jau ļoti patīk tas optimisms, bet sarunājuši, ka tu nesaki citiem, ka 
1) vienkāršie risinājumi nekam neder (jo viņi ir derīgi kautvai tāpēc vien, ka tos gadiem ilgi izmanto)
2) ka tu par to visu zini vai visu esi noskaidrojis (jo tas ir vienkārši naivi)

----------


## Epis

> tev aptuveni ir skaidrs, kas ir induktivitāte un parazītiskā kapacitāte? 
> un kā signālus ietekmē šīs lietas.
> 
> ne nu man jau ļoti patīk tas optimisms, bet sarunājuši, ka tu nesaki citiem, ka 
> 1) vienkāršie risinājumi nekam neder (jo viņi ir derīgi kautvai tāpēc vien, ka tos gadiem ilgi izmanto)
> 2) ka tu par to visu zini vai visu esi noskaidrojis (jo tas ir vienkārši naivi)


 par to parazītisko kapacitāti es neko nezinu, un man liekās ka man to nemaz zināt arī nevaig, es paļaujos uz programmu un ja tā rāda ka viss ir OK tad es tam ticu un rīkojos. 

Katram ir sava pārliecība, uzskati, filozofija par lietām un visu pārējo, man tie patīk, ja kādam nepatīk tad paliekat pie savējiem, pareizajiem. 
Es savējos mainu tikai tad kad ir kādi jauni fakti un argumenti lai to darītu, kamēr tādu nav nav pamata arī domāt savādāk.

----------


## sharps

EPI tu jau neieklausies nevienaa argumentaa.

tie celinji kas tev krustojaas. taa neviens nedara. vinji nedriikst krustoties.
piebilde: ja vien tiek ieveeroti vienaadi garumi un ir simetriski.

----------


## GuntisK

Mmm-ja Epis plati neuztaisīs, tiešām žēl būs.   ::  Epi-pastāsti par funkcijām ko pildīs tava plate? Starp citu-tu tā arī neatbildēji par to vai pats rakstīsi programmu, kas to plati vadīs...

----------


## Epis

> EPI tu jau neieklausies nevienaa argumentaa.
> 
> tie celinji kas tev krustojaas. taa neviens nedara. vinji nedriikst krustoties.
> piebilde: ja vien tiek ieveeroti vienaadi garumi un ir simetriski.


 Kā tad lai es celiņus vietām samainu ?? ja padomā tad faktiski cita ceļu samainīšana vietām vienkārši nepastāv 2 līmeņos, jo te nevar krusteniski apmainīt līnijas, tas ir iespējams tikai uz 4 līmeņu PCB līdz ar to ir 2 varianti:
darīt tā kā es, vai arī vispār nemainīt ceļus vietām, bet tad būs viens no celiņiem jāvelk pa otru malu ar 0,2mm līniju un tas būs ievērojami garāks nekā pirmais apmēram 1-2mm līdz ar to būs jāveido pirmajam ceļam zigzag līnija un tas viss kopā izskatīsies daudz sliktāk nekā tā kā ir pašlaik, vispār jau tur tie attālumi pēc tās ceļu maiņas vietām ir tik niecīgi (ap 1mm) ka tas nekādu iespaidu atstāt praktiski nevar, to arī parādīja simulātors, signāli bīj ļoti labi, 
nekādu problēmu, 




> Mmm-ja Epis plati neuztaisīs, tiešām žēl būs.   Epi-pastāsti par funkcijām ko pildīs tava plate? Starp citu-tu tā arī neatbildēji par to vai pats rakstīsi programmu, kas to plati vadīs...


 Ja varētu progu dabūt pa velti tad rakstīt nevaidzētu. ar kompja programmēm ir tā ka var paveikties un atrast visādus pusfabrikātiskus kodu gabalus ja izdodās palaist tad pašam nav jāraksta  ::  ar loģiku šāda haļava nav iespējama jo nav tik daudz to progammeru. 
Krutākā fiča kādu es gribētu ir Spline atbalsts  ::  tad tā visa sistema būtu jau lielo iekārtu klasē, jo sīkajiem Spline atbalsta nav.
un Teorētiski man vaidzētu 2kodolu proci, tā lai viens kodols dzenā vizuālo interfeisu (iet zem OS) un otrs iet zem RTOS un dara matemātiskos aprēķinus, jo vairāk kodolu jo labāk.  ::

----------


## dmd

beigās jau nonāksi līdz šitādam  :: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Colu ... cility.jpg

----------


## Vikings

> viens kodols dzenā vizuālo interfeisu (iet zem OS) un otrs iet zem RTOS un dara matemātiskos aprēķinus


 Vot šitas gan ir pareizi - vairumā rūpniecisku iekārtu arī tā tiek darīts. Katram savs uzdevums.

----------


## Epis

sāku jau taisīt jauno shēmu un tagat ar ciklon3 BGA256 pakā, vecajā 144 pakā IO ir pārāk maz.

Pastījos google kas ir par RTOS uz kompjiem un laikam lielākais ir LynxOS un intresanti bīj tad kad es apskatījos kādas Hardware ierīces tad ir atbalstītas un iet ar šo RTOS un tad tur bīj vesela rinda ar visādām PCI, un citām spraužamajām kartēm un tur bīj daudz FANUC visādas kartes, tākā šeit tā īsti var redzēt, ka vairākums industriālo sistēmu tiek taisītas šādā stillā, un vēl atradu salīdzinājumu starp RTOS un OS un tur bīj teikts ka OS neder īstā laika kontrollei līdz ar to vienīgais kas der ir speciālās RTOS, kur var taisīt tos laika kritiskos kodu ciklus utt.

----------


## a_masiks

Nu reālā laka operāciju sistēma ir tā pati operāciju sistēma. Ja vēl tā ir paštaisīta vienuzdevuma operāciju sistēma - tad vispār šajos apzīmējumos nav nekādas starpības. Par reālā laika operāciju sistēmu parasti sāk runāt daudzuzdevumu gadījumā. Ja DOS pamatā skaitās vienuzdevuma operāciju sistēma, tad Windows vairāk vai mazāk korekti pabāžas zem daudzuzdevumu sistēmas = reālā laika operāciju sistēmas statusa. Cik nu windowsam vispār sanāk pildīt savu uzdevumu, protams...  Cik sanācis čakarēties ap tādām operāciju sistēmām, tad pirmā un vienīgā nopietnā man bij RSX-11... incīgs pasāciens...

----------


## Epis

man vaig tādu RTOS, vai ja tāda nav tad jātaisa pašam, kas var jebkuru pārtraukuma vekotru apstrādāt ar 1mikrosekundes ātrumā  (1Mhz) nekas mazāks mani NEINTRESĒ,tas jau ir kā princips no paša sākumā ka reaģēšanas ātrumam jābūt Mhz nevis Khz   :: , tas ir kā indikātors kad varētu kautko domāt, darīt un kodēt, reāli jau tik ātri signāli nebūs (ap 20-40Khz).

Ar to Mhz ātrumu domāju tā lai var 1Mhz vadīt, saņemt minimums 12 un max tik cik būs uz manas plates (laikam ka virs 30) Fpga mikrenei ar šito nav nekādu problēmu, jo fpga pagaidām ir vienīgā reāli noperkamā 100% paralēli darbojošās ierīce kur viss notiek vienlaicīgi. ir visādi procesoru lauki, un citi eksperimentāli brīnumi, bet tos parasts mirstīgais nopirkt nevar un programmas arī nav pa velti, tākā fpga nav nekādu alternatīvu, iespējams ka parādīsies kāda reāli izmantojama, nopērkama alternatīva tikai pēc kādiem 3-5  gadiem tas varētu būt dinamiski konfigurējamais Element CXI: -> Elemental Computing Array (ECA). 
ja šito brīnumu tirgotu tad man vairs nekādu Komjūteru nevaidzētu jo šitas brīnums saliek Galda kompi kā mazu bērnu   :: , tiko to brīnumu sāks tirgot digikey un būs piejami programmeri un programmas par sapratīgu cenu tā es uzreiz pērku un man vairs nevaig nekādus galda datorus.

----------


## dmd

es gan lielākoties cenšos pieturēties pie KISS principa. baigi palīdz visos tajos brīžos, kad pietrūkst meistarības kautko uztaisīt. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle
edit: šis arī par tēmu. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine

----------


## Epis

Es arī turos pie tādiem principiem tikai ir citi uzskati par to kas tad ir viss vienkāršakais, kas vien varbūt, daži domā ka tas ir galda dators (kas dara visu), citi atkal ka mikrokontrollieris, bet es ka tā ir Loģika (FPGA,CPLD) un mans uzskats ir viss pareizākais jo loģika ir visu pamatu pamats un nav nekā vienkāršāka primitīvāka par loģiku, nākošais pēc sarežģitības ir mikrokontrollieris un tad procesori.
pēc būtības ar to vienkāršumu ir tā no kādas puses uz to visu skatās, skaidrs ka visi sktās no prorgammēšanas puses, un tad protams ir robežas līdz kurām attiecīgie čipi ir vienkārši, un kad paliek pārāk sarežģiti un tās robežas ir grūti noteikt un nomērīt, ja nemāk īsti programmēt visus 3 čipus, + ir arī atšķirības programmējamajās valodās un tā beigās vispār ir grūti kautko pateikt kas, kad ir vienkāršāk un labāk.

----------


## malacis

> Windows vairāk vai mazāk korekti pabāžas zem daudzuzdevumu sistēmas = reālā laika operāciju sistēmas statusa


 RTOS - operāciju sistēma, kas procesus ļauj palaist stingri determinētos laika momentos. Windows *nav* RTOS.

----------


## a_masiks

> operāciju sistēma, kas procesus ļauj palaist stingri determinētos laika momentos. Windows nav RTOS.


 Ne obligāti stingri determinētos laika momentos. Window *ir* RTOS. Izlasi uzmanīgi pats sevis doto linku. It sevišķi par "soft real-time".

----------


## Epis

Nē windows nav RTOS wikipēdijā windows stāv zem OS, un tu laikam a-masik apmulsi ar šito RTOS apzīmējumu "(soft real-time) or deterministically (hard real-time) "  windowsam nav neviena no šīm fičām, man personīgi intresē tā Hard real time  ::  tip kur var paredzēt precīzi kad kas notiks un cik ātri. 

tas PCIe čips baigi grūti velkās ar ciklon3, jo abi dvi ir BGA un pilla čupa ar Datu līnijām (ap 30 IO), es tur mēģinu starp TX[7..0] un RX[7..0] maģistrālēm ielikt kādu 0,2mm atdalošo GND līniju lai mazāks crostallk būtu starp līnijām un arī EMI  + tad ceļiem ir zemāks impedence, un + visās līnijas jāliek 56omu rezistori tur es likšu 0402x8 rezistor paku kopā tādas būs 4 reas rezistor pakas, vispār tos BGA čipus ir baigi čakarīgi vilkt, it sevišķi tas PCie bga čips nav parastais ar 1mm soli bet gan 0,8mm soli līdz ar to IO ir tik blīvi ka jāizmanto viss radošais potenciāls lai kautko vispār savilktu 2 līmeņos. 

papildus veidu crostallk simulāciju ar 1.5VCMOS signaļiem lai redzētu kas tur būs un kā ko darīt, un ar visām fičām+56omu rezistoru vaidzētu dabūt +- normālus signālus. 

Pēc tam būs vēl jāvelk DDR atmiņa tā arī tāda pate hiteck ar ātrajiem signāliem un īpašām PCB vajadzībām, vispār iet baigi grūti.

----------


## dmd

> un mans uzskats ir viss pareizākais jo loģika ir visu pamatu pamats un nav nekā vienkāršāka primitīvāka par loģiku, nākošais pēc sarežģitības ir mikrokontrollieris un tad procesori.

----------


## Epis

Pēdējās dienās bīj tāda doma moš taisīt 4 līmeņu PCB un tagat apstījos cik tas prieks maksā tādos lētajos PCB online shopos kā šis: http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBHtm ... andard.htm
(viņu cenas ir arī aptuveni tāda pašas kā vietējo (pārvēšot uz LS) vienīgi vietējie 4 līmeņus netaisa (mazā apjomā) un tās 4 līmeņu plates cenas sākās no fiksētās summas ap 130$ + PCB laukums un reāli par 2 PCB platēm vaidzētu izdot kādus 160$ un tas tomēr ir baigais Overkill cenas ziņā salīdzinot ar 40-50$ cik izmaksā 2līmeņu plate pie vietējā Almiko, itkā jau tas nav nekāds jaunums, bet nu bīju jau piemirsis cik tas patiesībā ir dārgi, protams ja taisa daudz plates tad tas ir lēti, bet protatipi maksā baigi dārgi.

Iemetu aci EMC linuxā un laikam ka būs no sākuma jāmēģina vispirms ar to linux un uztaisīt to draiveri, jo tur principā viss ir kas vaidzīgs, vienīgi standart variantā LTP portam nav to izeju, bet tās spraužamās kartes kurām ir tas linux EMC atbalsts(draiveri) ir tādas pasūdīgas ar veciem ISA slotiem, (man kompim tāda slota nemaz nav) un to karšu ir reāli maz (zem 10) un nebīj nevienas PCIe kartes. 

CIk grūti ir EMC uztaisīt to PCIe draiveri ??  (viegli jau noteikti ka nav)

----------


## GuntisK

Ahaaaa-kas atklājas! Vot davaj taisi ar Linux EMC2! Skatīsimies kurš pirmais virpu palaidīs pie dziesmas!   ::  Šitas uzdzen azartu...

----------


## Epis

> Ahaaaa-kas atklājas! Vot davaj taisi ar Linux EMC2! Skatīsimies kurš pirmais virpu palaidīs pie dziesmas!   Šitas uzdzen azartu...


 Tu gribi teikt ka tagat ņemsi un sāksi taisīt PCIe karti tāpat kā es vai kādu cita tipa karti ko slēgt klāt kompim? 
ja nē tad pasaki ko tu tur īsti darīsi ?

----------


## GuntisK

Da netaisīšu nekādas PCIe kartes! Vnk cita pieeja.Pietiks ar diviem LPT portiem. Praktiski ar to at TCNC varētu visu novadit, bet Linuxam tomēr vairāk iespēju. Varētu kādu CAD un CAM progu vēl uzinstalēt, un darīt visas vajadzīgās darbības "neothodja ot kasii". 
Ko domā ar mehāniku? Ir jau kaut kas šajā jomā? Kāds virpas veids? Parastā universālā vai Swiss lathe?

----------


## Epis

> Vnk cita pieeja.Pietiks ar diviem LPT portiem. Praktiski ar to at TCNC varētu visu novadit, bet Linuxam tomēr vairāk iespēju.


 Kuru tu dabūsi mātesplati ar diviem LTP portiem ?? 
spraudīsi kādu papildus PCI to LTP port karti iekšā kompī ??

----------


## Epis

Nupat pētot PCIe loģikas draiverus ieraudzīju to ka viņi ir šausmīgi lieli, un ciklonII čipam viņa apjoms ir ap >10 000LE vells  ::  tas ir variāk nekā vispār saiet manā 10K Le čipā tad jāpērk čips ar 20K loģiku, man kautkā likās agrāk ka tas draiveris aizņēma ap 1000 Loģikas, laikam būšu pārskatījies jo nupat skatījos cik aizņem mazākais ciklon II PCI draiveris un tie iet ap 1000 Le, bet PCIe ap 10000, līdz ar to esu baigi smagi kļūdīsies vai pārksatījies, (bīj kautkāda intuīcija ka kautkas nav kā vaig, un pēdējās 3 dienas nēsu to PCIe PCB tālāk vilcis kautkā negribējās, tagat saprotu ka tādu Plati nav jēga taisīt jo mana 20$ fpga vienkārši nesalīdīs iekšā tas PCIe draiveris, līdz ar to būtu kapitāls ABLOMS. 

Tākā man joprojām vaig kādu kompim spraužamu elektroniku tad es izdomāju taisīt to PCI 33bit karti, tur viss mazākais interfeis aizņem ap 800 Le (ir pat CPLD variants priekš MAX II un tur PCI target interfeis aizņem nieka 455 LE) + 
varētu izmantot Mesa Electronics 5i20 Anything I/O PCI LInux EMC draiveri, tākā būs mazāks čakars un cik es skatījos tad par to PCIe tomēr ir baigi maz litratūras un visādu paraug kodu,draiveru, bet par to PCI ir papillo viskautkas, kautvai tā pate 5i20 karte, es tur patiešo varu viņas kodu ielādēt savējā fpga un lieta darīta (protams bišķi jāpielabo jo viņi izmanto xilinx fpga). 

un tas PCI aizņem 50 IO pinus salīdzinot ar PCIs PHY tas ir par kādiem 20 IO vairāk. 

Tagat es beidzot saprotu kādēļ neviena fpga firma netaisa fpga ar tiem Ghz transciveriem, čipus kur būtu mazāk par 20 000 logīkas, atbilde ir vienkarša jo PCIe jau vien X1 versijā aizņem pusi no tā čipa, x4 būs vēl vairāk un līdz ar to nav jēga taisīt 10-15K fpga čipus ar Ghz transciveriem. 

Faktiski tad sanāk tā ka ja vaig PCIe tad jāpērk čips ar virs 20K loģiku un tad ja man būtu jāizvēlās ko pirkt es ciklon III EP3C25 neņemtu (42$) es ņemtu Fgpa ar x4 Ghz transciveriem LFE2M20E kas maksā 50$ līdz ar to nevaidzētu nekādus PCI PHY čipus (viss vienā) un tie paši PCIe interfeis čipi kur ir gan PHY gan arī viss PCI protokols maksā baigi dārgi ap tiem 30-40$  tākā beigās tomēr sanāk ka šī PCIe tehnoloģija ir Padārga, Tas ir mans Jaunais un arī pagaidām Pēdējais secinājums tātad: PCIe tomēr joprojām ir padārga tehnoloģija parastais PCI ir daudz lētāks  ::   faktiski parastais PCI vispār neko nemaksā tur var izmantot viss lētāko fpga (ar 5000 Loģiku) 10-12$ un lieta darīta, vai MAXII CPLD virs 512 Le (bet šitie maksā tik pat cik lētākās fpga tākā nav īsti izdevīgi, lētāk ir paņemt fpga.)

----------


## GuntisK

> Kuru tu dabūsi mātesplati ar diviem LTP portiem ?? 
> spraudīsi kādu papildus PCI to LTP port karti iekšā kompī ??


 Jā-precīzi Epi! Esmu runājis ar tiem, kas to EMC2 lietojuši (cnczone.com)- ir slēguši pat līdz 8 LPT kartēm un visas strādā. Tā ka arī šajā gadījumā visam vajadzētu nostrādāt. Bet tas tā... Riktīgi elektronikai ķeršos klāt pēc tām, kad būšu virpu nokrāsojis (pašam patīkamāk strādāt pie skaistas iekārtas   ::  ). 
P.S. Tu tāarī neatbildēji par mehānisko daļu...   ::

----------


## Epis

> Jā-precīzi Epi! Esmu runājis ar tiem, kas to EMC2 lietojuši (cnczone.com)- ir slēguši pat līdz 8 LPT kartēm un visas strādā. Tā ka arī šajā gadījumā visam vajadzētu nostrādāt. Bet tas tā... Riktīgi elektronikai ķeršos klāt pēc tām, kad būšu virpu nokrāsojis (pašam patīkamāk strādāt pie skaistas iekārtas   ). 
> P.S. Tu tāarī neatbildēji par mehānisko daļu...


 Nu tad varēsi dekodēt visus signālus un ģenerēt ar linuxu redzēsi cik daudz resursus tas tev noēdīs  ::  

par to mehānisko daļu es jau sen sen esu teicis ka es kautko skrūvēšu tad kad būs elektronika ar ko vadīt vismaz līdz tādam stāvoklim ka varēs kādus motorus jau pakustināt ar PCI karti. 

karoči es uztaisīju vēlvienu apskatu kas ir ar tiem USB čipiem (mikrenēm kurām ir USB) un mans pašreizējais variants AT90USB maksā 3.2$, un es tad skatījos vai ir kautkas labāks un lētāks un atradu BAIGO, karoči sāk tirgot STM32F103 čipus tie ir 32bit Cortex-M3 monstri un iet pa Lēto 6$ karoči tas ir tāds zvērs, faktiski ja es lieku šito tad varu reāli izmantot lētāko 5000 loģiku fpga kā Hardware accelerātoru un signālu ģenerātoru + PCI interfeis čipu un varu nelikt iekšā iekš fpga 32bit proci (proča licenze maksā naudu!) tādēļ ka šitas cortex-M3 iet riktīgi ātri 72 MHz maximum frequency,
1.25 DMIPS/MHz (Dhrystone 2.1) un šitam ir Hardware divide  ::  vārdsakot viss ko vien var vēlēties -> lēts, super jaudīgs un 2x1Msps ADC. 
un lai šito ieprogrammētu būs jānopērk USB dev.kits par 50$.

----------


## GuntisK

Nez vai tā arī būs kā raksti, ka noēdīs visus resursus. Nelikšu jau es pirmo Pentiumu vadībai. Starp citu, par kādu signālu dekodēšanu Tu runā? Izies no LPT step/dir signāli, pāris signāli tranzistoru atslēgu vadīšanai i viss. Nav jau tik traki kā Tu raksti.   ::  
Hmm-a nedari tu gadījumā visu no otra gala?   ::  Es visu laiku esmu domājis, ka vispirms ir jābūt mehānismam (virpa, frēze-whatever) ko vēlāk apkarina ar visu vajadzīgo elektroniku. Ka tik Tev atkal nesanāk čiks ar visu šito padarīšanu (sorry- mans novērojums.Visas tās iepriekšējās plates bez reāla rezultāta. Īstenībā man jau vienalga...) Visa tā ekonomista padarīšana ko Tu šeit izrādi arī liekas galīgi garām, bet tā ir tikai Tava darīšana.

----------


## Epis

> Hmm-a nedari tu gadījumā visu no otra gala?   Es visu laiku esmu domājis, ka vispirms ir jābūt mehānismam (virpa, frēze-whatever) ko vēlāk apkarina ar visu vajadzīgo elektroniku. Ka tik Tev atkal nesanāk čiks ar visu šito padarīšanu (sorry- mans novērojums.Visas tās iepriekšējās plates bez reāla rezultāta. Īstenībā man jau vienalga...) Visa tā ekonomista padarīšana ko Tu šeit izrādi arī liekas galīgi garām, bet tā ir tikai Tava darīšana.


 Gribi teikt ka varētu uztaisīt pats tādu PCI plati ar pirmo piegājienu, netaisot kādas 2-3 protatipa plates lai iegūtu kādu sakarīgu pieredzi, vai varbūt tu jau esi tāds super specs kurš ir taisījis tik daudz plates ka skaitu jau aizmirsis ? 

ar to ka vari veikalā nopirkt pāris PCI to parallel port kartes un iespraust kompī nav ko lielīties, uz to ir spējīga lielākā daļa kas katko no kompliem un programmēšanas sajēdz, bet uztaisīt tādu plati var tikai retais !!

----------


## Velko

Guntis bija domājis "vēl otrādāk" - ar minimālu elektroniku pagrozīt reālus motorus, padarboties un tikai tad sākt domāt par kādu uzlabotu kontroles shēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Velko saka taisnību. Man nepatīk sarežģīt to ko var panākt ar salīdzinoši vienkāršo. Pats es PCIe plati nespētu uzprojektēt- neesmu elektronikas inženieris, programmists arī nē, da i nav vajadzības pēc tās. Es vispār tik divus kontrolierus esmu ieprogramējis. Es tikai mācos un man par to nav kauns.



> Gribi teikt ka varētu uztaisīt pats tādu PCI plati ar pirmo piegājienu, netaisot kādas 2-3 protatipa plates lai iegūtu kādu sakarīgu pieredzi, vai varbūt tu jau esi tāds super specs kurš ir taisījis tik daudz plates ka skaitu jau aizmirsis ? 
> ar to ka vari veikalā nopirkt pāris PCI to parallel port kartes un iespraust kompī nav ko lielīties, uz to ir spējīga lielākā daļa kas katko no kompliem un programmēšanas sajēdz, bet uztaisīt tādu plati var tikai retais !!


 Un Tu būtu tā persona, kas var visu? Es jau cik reizes Tev kaļu smadzenēs- kāpēc neizmēģini ko vienkāršāku? Bet kā jau teicu-tā it TAVA darīšana. Nesanāks- kuj s njim! Ir tače vēl jaudīgāka mikrene! Jātaisa uz tās! Ieteikšu ideju-izurb galvā caurumus un smadzenēs iespraud adatiņas ar otrā galā pielodētiem vadiņiem un savieno ar cnc. Būsi apsteidzis FANUC un HAAS, jo Tu varēsi vadīt savu CNC ar smadzenēm! (šito uztver tikai kā joku (pastulbu bet nekas... )
Aij-varbūt vispār nerakstīt? Neredzu vienkārši jēgas. Sāksim vēl strīdēties (liekas tālu jau nav)  ::

----------


## Epis

Es to posmu jau esu izgājis pirms ap 3 gadiem ka savu pirmo frēzi nopirku un pie kompja pieslēdzu, pus gadu padarbojos un sapratu ko īsti es gribu un es netaisos atkārtot to pašu tikai ar citu CNC programmu šajā gadījumā EMC, es to emc izvēlējos jo viņu var pārkodēt, pielāgot pēc savām vajadzībām, jo taisīt visu progu 0 tomēr ir pagrūti, salīdzinot ar kādas esošās progas pārtaisīšanu un neviena cita CNC proga nav Open sorce kā linux emc. 

Nēsu vēl izdomājis vai likt to DDR atmiņu vai tomēr nelikt, laikam būs jāskatās cik IO paliks brīvi pēc PCI (50) + Cortex-m3 pieslēgšanas (ar 16bit avalon datu maģistrāles interfeisu) un tiem visiem IO bufferiem. tākā iespējams ka nekas daudz pāri nepaliks, un ja man ir cortex-m3 procis tad reāli to atmiņu vairs nemaz nevaig jo es viņu bīju domājis izmantot priekš iekšējā Fpga proča datu glabāšanas, un ja tagat tas atkrīt tad vairs nav vajadzība  ::

----------


## Vikings

> neviena cita CNC proga nav Open sorce kā linux emc.


 Nestāsti brīnumus. Man pašam ir TCNC source.

----------


## Epis

> Nestāsti brīnumus. Man pašam ir TCNC source.


 vai tur tam Tcnc nebīj jāmaksā kādi pārdesmit $$ par Sorce kodu, bet vienalga tā nav tāda platforma kā linux uz kuras cept un veidot savu progu.

----------


## Vikings

Bija gan jāmaksā un samaksāju.
Kas vainas DOSam? Protams, TCNC nav grafiskais Lieņux, bet katrā ziņā par Windowsīgo MACH3 resursus viennozīmīgi rij mazāk. EMC varētu būt tāds normāls vidus variants.

----------


## Epis

> Bija gan jāmaksā un samaksāju.
> Kas vainas DOSam?


 Tas ir Pārāk zems kodēšanas līmenis, bet nu tākā es priekš dosa neko kodējis nēsu tad nevaru spriest kas tur labs un kas slikts, tas pats arī ar linuxu kad kautko sākšu kodēt (pēc PCI plates uztaisīšanas) tad arī redzēs.

Sāku to PCI kartes kontaktu taisīt un tīri tā neko tur ir 5V un arī 3.3V barošana no kompja (+-12V arī ir) tākā reāli šitā karte būs baigi vienkāršā un arī samērā lēta, dēļ tā ka man uz plates būs tikai 1 DC-DC dubūltais regulātors  ::  priekš 1.2V un 2.5V un regulātori izmaksās ap 5-6$ vecajā PCIe variantā man vaidzētu 4trus DC-DC regulātorus un parastajā USB sākotnējā idejā vaidzētu 3 DC-regulātorus un papildus Ārējo 12V barošanas bloku, bet tagat man nekādus papildus barošanas blokus nevaidzēs.

----------


## Epis

IR Problēma ar to PCI 32bit slotu lieta tur ir tāda kad faktiski visi PCI sloti uz mātesplatēm ir ar 5v konfigurāciju (to nosaka konektora novietojums un visiem viņš stāv tādā pozīcijā kas klasificējama kā 5volt PCI) bet man fpga vairāk par 3.3V IO pinos laist iekšā nevar, un sākot ar jaunajiem standartiem PCI signāli sāk iet ar 3.3voltu līmeni (veco 5V vietā) un sākumā jaunais standarts kā PCI 2.3 atbalstīja 3.3v un 5v, bet viss jaunākais PCI 3.0  atbalsta tikai 3.3V PCI kartes, un pastāv tādas universālās kartes kuras var spraust gan 3.3v ligzdā gan arī 5v ligzdā, bet man īsti nav skaidrs, esu redzējis uz parastām fpga PCI kartēm ka tur starp PCI un fpga nav nekādi 5 uz 3.3V līmeņu pārveidotāji, tad kā īsti ir vai PCI 5v slotā var spraust PCI universālo karti kurai signāli iet ar 3.3V (kādu es gribu taisīt) un vai tad tā mana 3.3v karte nesadegs (fpga IO pini sadegs ja voltu līmenis pārsniegs 4.1v !!)  

kautkur itkā esu lasījis ka mātesplatēm ir kautkāds signālu voltu līmeņa monitorings un ja PCI karte dod 3.3v signālus tad pate  mātesplate nedod vairāk par 3.3v, bet ja tiek isprausta 5V karte tad dod 5V signālus, kā tur īsti ir ??? 

es atradu vienu dokumentu kur Altera iesaka 5V PCI kartēm visus signālus laist caur SN74CBTD3384 Bus Switch tas itkā garantē to ka Fpga IO pini nesasvils, bet nu tad vaig 5 šādus čipus priekš 32bit PCI kautkā baigi daudz, unikāli tas kad uz citām PCI fpga kartēm šādu buss  slēdžu nav, tākā es īsti nesprotu kas pa lietu, vai mātesplates ar PCI 5V laiž 3.3v TTL signālus ?? vai 5VTTL ??

----------

